# Beef Jerky



## chrisg (May 22, 2008)

I'd like to start a new thread. Let me know if this is already somewhere else.
The thread is real beef (not ground beef) jerky.
I see all the chicken, venison, ground beef, preservation, etc., but I don't see anything on simply preparing real beef jerky.
The purpose of this thread is to share tips, techniques, and recipes for beef jerky.

I haven't made jerky in nearly 10 years. I used to use a Little Chief electric smoker, and it came out great.
I recently got a new smoker, and I'm hoping we can all share some advice with one another.

I'm getting a batch going tonight with a VERY standard recipe:

2 cups Soy Sauce
1 cup Water
1/4 cup NON IODIZED Salt
1/3 cup Brown Sugar
2 Tsp Black Pepper
2 Tsp Onion Powder
2 Tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Tabasco Sauce.

I'll start with this, then make adjustments. (I like it HOT. Habanero's in the brine, and red or black pepper on top).
But, I'm going to start slow.
I will keep everyone posted on the progress of my jerky making.
First two batches should be done this weekend (assuming my new smoker gets delivered in time).

I'd love to hear other's ideas, though. :-)


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Chris - thanks for sharing the recipe with everyone. Will be looking forward to hearing the progress of your jerky smoke.

Please stop by Roll Call and introduce yourself to everyone. We're always interested in knowing the type of smoker you're using, experience, and where you're from. 

Thanks, and welcome to SMF!


----------



## abelman (May 22, 2008)

I'll keep an eye on this one as I really want to try some jerky this summer. I like the really hot stuff as well.

Good post


----------



## walking dude (May 22, 2008)

hehe........i know some folks will chime in, being there is NO cure in this recipe...........


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2008)

ya what Laurel said about roll call-and WD on cure and just this jerkey person with HOW????-so a new smoker comming and than what?if a seat of the pants thing I will pass on the details-and ya theres alot of jerkey people in here that don't or won't use the pooper shooter(sorry guy's that like them)anyhow welcome to SMF and Can't wait to hear YOUR method.


----------



## chrisg (May 22, 2008)

I knew this would happen. LOL!.
I have never used a cure. And I'm still alive.....wait......there's a pain in my gut....I'm going down.....
Just kidding, bro. ;-)

Okay...now you've brought out the long story...

I have smoked hundreds of pound of jerky, and never used a cure.
I haven't had a smoker in 10 years.
I just bought a new one, so I'm doing my best to get back up to speed on what happens.
I certainly read the "Preserving" posts, and understand what you (and others) say about cures.
Unfortunately, I live in a small town in Maine, and it's not something I can grab at the grocery store.
However, I will give your your recommendations a try.

I used to be a chef, so I understand the time factors and the possiblity of getting rancid meat.
But, I have never experienced that with making jerky.
For starters, it's usually done fairly quickly.
Secondly, it's gone before I could experience any issues.
I'm doing 3 pounds. That's approximately 2 days of jerky. ;-)

So, again, This is my first try in quite some time. And, I am more than open to other's suggestions. Yours included. :-)


----------



## chrisg (May 22, 2008)

If I understand you...(?).... I'm not a newbie at this. It's just been a while.
Just need to figure out recipes with a new smoker. Which is better than the smoker I had in the past.
My hopes are that this thread will help all of us with jerky recipes/cooking.
I would love to hear from people who are experienced at this.
That's the whole point.
It's not about me, it's about sharing. :-)


----------



## pitrow (May 22, 2008)

what cut of meat are you using for the jerky and how are you cutting it?

thx.


----------



## chrisg (May 22, 2008)

I used a top round roast, but cut against the grain.
Usually I would cut with the grain, but this piece of meat was not working for that.
I always suggest cutting with the grain, though.


----------



## chrisg (May 22, 2008)

I'm very cool with that. Then why are you posting here?
LOL! Too funny!
Someone joins this group looking for advice, and looking to share, and all you can do is attempt to cut them down?
You rock!
I thought this place was a little more professional than that.

Perhaps the pork forum would make you happier?


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2008)

sorry all I saying is we do our jerkey diff.your way happens to not be my way-and mine ain't etched in Rock!so go your way and I mine-maybe meet again under more pleasant circumstances-welcome aboard.


----------



## low&slow (May 22, 2008)

Your recipe is almost identical to the way I make my jerky. Except I throw some worchester sauce in mine. Ive made hundreds of pounds of jerky too and never ever used a cure. It doesnt last near long enough to worry about cure. I made 10 pounds of deer jerky and it was gone in 3 days.
My guys at work gobble that stuff down quick.
I also cut mine across the grain, its a little easier on the choppers.


----------



## walking dude (May 22, 2008)

i have done flank steak........chuck fillet.......ground beef........etc....with the grain.........against the grain.........its what werks for ME......i share......we ALL have our methods and favs.......i use the meat thats cheap for me at the time.........its ALL good.........and one way is NOT better or werse than the other.......

i appreciate you been doing this for years.....glad with you sharing........and i WILL try your recipe out.....as i got bunches of pounds of venison i need to do summin with.......i myself been doing it since the early 70's.........in the OVEN..........*gasp*.........


----------



## walking dude (May 22, 2008)

also.........when i cut WITH the grain.........i end up with dental floss........LOLOLOL


----------



## fritz (May 23, 2008)

Chris......Here is how I do my jerky......some people like to smoke it for a few hours and then finish in the dehydrator or the oven...I do it start to finish in the GOSM.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=11037


----------



## dingle (May 23, 2008)

Hey Fritz! How u been? Just bought a GOSM myself. How bout sending some jerky to Syracuse? I wanna make sure your doing it right! LOL Jerky definitely in the near future.


----------



## chrisg (May 24, 2008)

Just assembled the new smoker. Very nice unit.
Double-walled with insulation, heat is easy to control, very solid.
Curing it now.
Jerky going on in a couple of hours. :-)


----------



## chrisg (May 24, 2008)

Wow! This Kenmore is great! Very well insulated.
I'm curing it at 300 degrees, and it's cool to the touch on the outside!


----------



## chrisg (May 27, 2008)

Jerky came out good. I left it in a bit too long, but I had things going on and wasn't paying close enough attention. I'm still very happy!

I have a question, though. My jerky has always come out "rough and dark". It tastes great, but does not have the appearance that commercial jerky does- "smooth and shiny".

What am I doing differently than a commercial company would do?


----------



## walking dude (May 27, 2008)

they prob. added a kind of glaze.........been doing jerky for years, and mine is always rough and dark........you be doing fine


----------



## fritz (May 27, 2008)

Chris...as Dude said your doing fine. Just remember to take the jerky off while It's still flexable, It will firm up as it cools, you don't want leather. Color has to do with sugar contant In your marinade....the more sugar the darker it will be, not a bad thing. Venisen, because of the low fat content, will not come out shiny (kinda dull color). I'm not really sure what you mean about the rough texture?...but if you like the end product?...no problem.

Fritz


----------



## chrisg (May 27, 2008)

Again, it tastes great! But "novices" always question the appearance.
Makes me feel like I don't know what I'm doing.
But, they always eat all of it. No problems there.
But I am curious as to how I can get a better appearance?
How do you add a glaze?


----------



## stwallace (May 25, 2011)

You guys all know more than I do for the most part about Jerky but I was reading this on another website.  

"When this term (curing) is applied to products made commercially it will mean that meats are prepared with salt, nitrite, ascorbates, erythorbates and dozens more chemicals that are pumped into the meat. Meat cured only with salt, will have a better flavor but will also develop an objectionable *dark color*."

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing

Thought there is some good info there for anyone.

I myself have never made jerky but that's what brought me here.  I'm trying to do some research on it first so I don't screw it up too badly the first try.  Thanks for sharing,

Sean


----------



## dougmays (May 27, 2011)

STWallace, a bunch of us make jerky on here so ask away!  its become my recent obsession!


----------



## alelover (May 27, 2011)

300 degrees? It seems that your cooking it instead of drying it. Since it is being cooked I guess curing is not a big issue. That may be why it is darker too. But if it is good then you did good. Just a different style is all. This is how I do mine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105990/my-first-beef-jerky-step-by-step-q-view


----------



## alelover (May 27, 2011)

Would love to see some pics of your jerky operation. Because as they say here...


----------



## stwallace (May 27, 2011)

Haha, Ale!

Doug, I think next week sometime i'm going to try to make some jerky.  I will be coming to all of you for answers..  Thanks 

Sean


----------

